# Chariot cougar tires - max size?



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

To all the chariot cougar owners out there,

I am thinking about picking up a cougar 1 and I was wondering if anybody out there had tried to put really tires on it. Can the cougar take 2+ inch tires in the rear? 

Thanks!


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

*go for it*

If you can find the tires they should fit. I have at least 2" clearance between the existing tire and the body of the carrier on our cougar. Theoretically, I guess you could use a 5" wide tire.. it is still a fairly narrow rim though.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Finding the tries should be easy...20" BMX tires should work from what I can tell. Rim width may be the limiting factor. I guess I'll have to assess the situation when I am face to face with the Cougar. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a Cougar. I don't understand what you want to do. Wider tires? 

The rims on that thing are pretty narrow. I have absolutely no issues with how that thing tows. I wouldn't pull it in the woods, though. Even with the suspension, it would beat the kid up pretty bad. 
The only problem I have with the Cougar is that it was a TON of money, it still looks brand new and my son literally outgrew it in no time.


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

NYrr496 said:


> The only problem I have with the Cougar is that it was a TON of money, it still looks brand new and my son literally outgrew it in no time.


You should be able to resell it if you're done with it. My wife is pregnant right now and we've been approached by friends to sell our single already, knowing that we'll probably end up with a double soon.

The single is pretty convenient, the doubles we've used are kinda cumbersome with the width and all.

Plum


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah, I agree... And at our age, he's definitely our last, so I guess I should sell it. The carrying case alone is huge and I don't really have room to keep this thing around waiting for grandkids. My wife is silly.


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

I was wondering about putting 20" big apples on our burley but it definitely looks like our tires are going to outlast our last kid so that's not going to happen. The trail-a-bike could still have several years in front of it however...


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

*Big Ol' Tires*



HardyWeinberg said:


> I was wondering about putting 20" big apples on our burley...


So, that''s my plan exactly. Big Apples for rides and runs on a gravel trail near my home, as well as some additional cushion for rides on mellow off-road trails. High volume tires at low psi completely changed the ride on my mtb, so I am reasoning that it would help the Cougar also. 2" Apples with a reflective strip would be ideal, in my mind. I was just wondering if anybody out there had tried something similar.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Didn't swap tires on mine... In fact, I believe they still have the little mold nubbies on the originals.


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

If you are talking about one child in the trailer you will have to run REALLY low pressure. I pulled my son (35 lbs) for many blocks before noticing he had a flat in the stock chariot tires. Lower pressure will certainly affect the ride of your bike (185 lbs for me) but depending on the stiffness of the tire you are using, you may end up running it almost flat to have any effect. That said, I am curious how it works out - keep us posted.


----------



## stenvanleuffel (Feb 6, 2015)

Hello,
I have a chariot cougar one and was thinking of putting big bens (2.15 ) on the trailer. I was wondering whether you followed through on your plan and whether it worked out. I am not sure whether the narrowness of the rim were an obstacle... would love to have your feedback

Sten


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

stenvanleuffel said:


> Hello,
> I have a chariot cougar one and was thinking of putting big bens (2.15 ) on the trailer. I was wondering whether you followed through on your plan and whether it worked out. I am not sure whether the narrowness of the rim were an obstacle... would love to have your feedback
> 
> Sten


No. Never did. I bought a Weehoo eventually and crammed a 3" tire in that instead. I do own the Cougar, but the ride was gentle enough with the stock tires (+ suspension). If you were inclined to press on, the rims are wide enough to run a 2.1 tire. The only issue may be clearance between tire and cabin (doubt it). But you could easily redish the wheel to get a couple of extra millimeters on either side.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

I have an older Chariot and it's got plenty of clearance for 2.15. I believe that's the size I have on there now. I am looking at some wider BMX tires to put on there. These older ones don't come with suspension, so I think a 2.5" would work great, while not raising the COG up too much.


----------

